# 540 PTO implement on 1000 Tractor PTO



## OneManShow

Hope to get some info here. I have a friend who exclusively runs (swears by it in fact) his 540 pto rpm mower, and balers with his 1000 pto rpm shaft off the tractor. He has a couple old 125-150HP tractors. With the 1000 rpm pto, the tractors can run his mower/conditioner and balers at around 1100 engine rpm instead of around 2200 rpm. Its quieter and uses much less fuel. Doesn't seem like he has too many equipment problems either-but then when he is haying, so am I, and I don't worry as much about his stuff as I do ours-is that wrong? ha-I'd help him if i could

Been thinking about doing the same thing-but I haven't got much passed thinking. Need to figure out if our tractor has enough HP at 1200-1300 rpm to run our mower and our balers. But I don't want to buy the 1000 rpm pto shaft just to do an experiment. I'm guessing with 90 pto hp we would be hard pressed to run our mo/co but we might sqeak by with the balers.

Do any of you guys do this? have you destroyed any expensive equipment trying to?

Thanks


----------



## farmboy9510

does he change the spline pn the tractor?


----------



## Rodney R

I think that would be a waste of time. What kind of haybine - sickle or disc? I doubt you could run disc with a tractor @ only 1100rpm, and I know that the balers will use most of the power that 100hp tractor has. Of course, a small baler with small windrows will change that. Just drive around with a tractor @ 1100rpm, see just how you like it, and what happens to the baler when the urge hits you to bump up the throttle to like 1500rpm???? You just have to forget once.

Rodney


----------



## hayray

I did it for a short time last year but stopped after getting distracted I looked behind me and saw my square baler jumping up and down. Also with mowing using the discbine I could not match to get enough ground speed. I was using a 100 horse tractor and had bent the 540 spline so had to use the 1000 spline for a short time. Did work great while baling, everything was real quite but I was afraid of trashing something.


----------



## haybaler101

Our equipment is all 1000 rpm to start with. Our 13 ft disc mower conditioner uses all of our 140 hp tractor @ engine pto rpm. Same with big square baler, needs all 170 hp on it. A few pennies saved on fuel will not equal thousands spent on repairs. Manufacturers know what they are doing when they build equipment.


----------



## chadl

I agree it does save fuel. I ran my 1466 on my small square but you have to constantly monitor your rpms. I ran into replacing my plunger bearings more often than need be. My son who was 9 and 10 at the time didnt watch the rpms appropiately causing those bearing to wear out faster in my opinion. The other thing that happened to me was I did not have enough gears in the double raked hay to feed the baler. If i would have had 540 i could of found a gear to match the crop.


----------



## OneManShow

Thanks for the replies. Thought it was worth asking about-even if we had enough HP to run our discbine with a 1000 rpm pto I don't think I'd do it- I break enough stuff already- I just put about 500 bucks into parts to rebuild the gearbox (new box is almost 2000)


----------

